# 5D Mark II eyepiece



## brianleighty (Sep 22, 2012)

So I've been noticing lately that it's hard for me to see the entire frame when looking through the eyepiece. If I push my eye against it really hard I can see all the way but it's very uncomfortable like that. As a result of this, a lot of my shots end up with more head room than I'd like. Has anybody ever had this issue? With the smaller mirror on my 50D I don't have this issue. I wasn't sure if there was something I could do that might help this some. I don't wear glasses FYI.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 22, 2012)

They have a fix!

The EP-EX15-II will reduce magnification, and provide a longer relief, and (help) keep your nose off the screen.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/547886-REG/Canon_3069B001_EP_EX15_II_Eyepiece_Extender.html


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 22, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> They have a fix!
> 
> The EP-EX15-II will reduce magnification, and provide a longer relief, and (help) keep your nose off the screen.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/547886-REG/Canon_3069B001_EP_EX15_II_Eyepiece_Extender.html


Thanks. Does that make it harder to manual focus or not?


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 23, 2012)

I have not tried it.

Manual focus off screen image only... yes, I'd say, because the image is 30 percent smaller.

Manual focus with focus confirmation? No, you still get the green dot.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 24, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CharlieB said:
> 
> 
> > They have a fix!
> ...


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 24, 2012)

I leave mine on my 5D classic all the time now. It does allow me to see the full image with my glasses on.

I gave up on manual focus a while back, but I'm pretty sure it would make it more difficult unless you have one of those large split-image screens installed.

And oddly enough, I do have one of those for sale in the "for sale" section if you want to search for it. Oh wait, the for sale and WTB forums are currently not visible. What's up with that?


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 24, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I leave mine on my 5D classic all the time now. It does allow me to see the full image with my glasses on.
> 
> I gave up on manual focus a while back, but I'm pretty sure it would make it more difficult unless you have one of those large split-image screens installed.
> 
> And oddly enough, I do have one of those for sale in the "for sale" section if you want to search for it. Oh wait, the for sale and WTB forums are currently not visible. What's up with that?


Didn't even realize there was a for sale section on the site. I'll have to check that out sometime.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Sep 24, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> They have a fix!
> 
> The EP-EX15-II will reduce magnification, and provide a longer relief, and (help) keep your nose off the screen.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/547886-REG/Canon_3069B001_EP_EX15_II_Eyepiece_Extender.html



Thanks, that looks pretty useful. I do wear glasses, and I'm also constantly having to clean nose prints off my display so I can review my shots.  It is even cheap enough (at least by Canon's recent standards) to buy it and risk finding that I hate it. But of course it is now showing out of stock on B&H... :


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 24, 2012)

I love using the eyepiece. I've grown so accustomed to it that when I accidentally look through my camera if it's not on, It feels foreign to me. Yes the view appears smaller at first but It keeps my nose of the screen and is more comfortable with my glasses on.


----------



## nda (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, I have the Canon EP-EX15 Eyepiece extender on my 5d2, it is the best thing I never leave home without out!
Everything works as normal except that its 30% smaller view, on a FF its not an issue. I have the same problem seeing the whole of the frame but this little devise solves the problem and you don't have to squash your face up against the lcd/eyepiece and no ugly nose oil stains on the lcd, its also cheap and I don't wear glasses! all good!!!


----------

